# Fifa 14



## Now i'm here (16 Aprile 2013)

La *EA* ha confermato che da *domani* saranno disponibili le prime informazioni su *FIFA 14*. 
La notizia arriva tramite Twitter, dove la compagnia ha pubblicato anche il banner che vede protagonista *Lionel Messi*.

In questo topic verranno riportate *tutte le informazioni e le novità su Fifa 14.*

*Data di uscita, prezzo, discussioni, trucchi, video, immagini e recensione*


----------



## Liuke (17 Aprile 2013)

Ancora devo finire di bestemmiare con il 13 che loro cominciano a rompere con il 14 lol


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Ancora devo finire di bestemmiare con il 13 che loro cominciano a rompere con il 14 lol


Ma è una mia impressione o quando iniziano a lavorare sul capitolo successivo poi quello attuale inizia ad impazzire? (Tipo errori arbitrali e casini del genere).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Aprile 2013)

A Maggio esce la prevendita.


----------



## Liuke (17 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma è una mia impressione o quando iniziano a lavorare sul capitolo successivo poi quello attuale inizia ad impazzire? (Tipo errori arbitrali e casini del genere).


Na...l'online è semplicemente pilotato dall'ea dall'inizio.
Fatti qualche ricerca su momentum e handicap d fifa13


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Aprile 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Na...l'online è semplicemente pilotato dall'ea dall'inizio.
> Fatti qualche ricerca su momentum e handicap d fifa13



Infatti, a volte espelle proprio a caso e da rigori assurdi.


----------



## juventino (17 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma è una mia impressione o quando iniziano a lavorare sul capitolo successivo poi quello attuale inizia ad impazzire? (Tipo errori arbitrali e casini del genere).



Io e mio fratello abbiamo una teoria. Secondo noi cominciano a fare un pò di casini con il gioco vecchio in modo da costringerti a prendere il successivo. In ogni caso con FIFA 13 penso non ce ne sia bisogno visto che è già imbarazzante di suo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Aprile 2013)

Il 13 mi ha deluso, gioco solo col Pro Club, sennò farebbe davvero pena

Per la prima volta non è detto che sarà un acquisto sicuro


----------



## Canonista (17 Aprile 2013)

E' un complotto ai danni di Moratti.


----------



## Miro (17 Aprile 2013)

Non vedo l'ora  chissà che schifezza verrà fuori.


----------



## Nicks (17 Aprile 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Na...l'online è semplicemente pilotato dall'ea dall'inizio.



Tipo la nostra partita di ieri sera


----------



## Liuke (17 Aprile 2013)

Nicks ha scritto:


> Tipo la nostra partita di ieri sera



Manco troppo dai ahah


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Aprile 2013)

mio al day1


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Aprile 2013)

Iniziata la prevendita, portando un gioco usato della Lista a settembre lo paghi 9,90euro.


----------



## Harvey (18 Aprile 2013)

È ora di tornare a PES mi sa...


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> È ora di tornare a PES mi sa...



Beh..... PES è ormai una roba abominevole.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2013)

proprio oggi ho sentito che mi son stufato di fifa 13 mentre ci stavo giocando ho preso e ho spento la ps3 per la noia  ,mi sa che lo vado a prenotare fra poco e mi concentro su altri giochi nel frattempo


----------



## Miro (18 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh..... PES è ormai una roba abominevole.



In realtà PES 2013 è godibilissimo, ma finchè si parla per sentito dire...


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> In realtà PES 2013 è godibilissimo, ma finchè si parla per sentito dire...



Ci ho giocato ma non l'ho trovato soddisfacente per i miei gusti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> In realtà PES 2013 è godibilissimo, ma finchè si parla per sentito dire...



non scherziamosu,li ho provati tutti e 2 e fifa è su un altro pianeta,amici che prendono solo pes dopo 2-3 mesi lo hanno venduto e si son presi fifa per disperazione


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> È ora di tornare a PES mi sa...



Il prossimo PES utilizzerà il nuovo Fox Engine. Sinceramente io ci spero che torni ad essere un gioco perlomeno competitivo. EA si sta adagiando sugli allori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2013)

allora tiriamo un attimo le conclusioni : 

- Fifa 13 ha dei difetti colossali tra cui il commento che fa schifo , ogni fottuta partita parlano del portiere .... il portiere appunto...perchè una partita si e una no impazzisce ???????? .. non ne para una .... 

partite che si bloccano nel caricamento.... ma porta v.acca ha 12 mesi per fare un gioco e lo fai imballare sul caricamento !!!!! .... 

poi il resto non lo so perchè oramai sono vecchio e gioco solo online nel campionato quello con tutti i giocatori a 85 ...


----------



## Hammer (19 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> allora tiriamo un attimo le conclusioni :
> 
> - Fifa 13 ha dei difetti colossali tra cui il commento che fa schifo , ogni fottuta partita parlano del portiere .... il portiere appunto...perchè una partita si e una no impazzisce ???????? .. non ne para una ....
> 
> ...



senza dimenticare che anche Traorè tira cannelle da 25 metri


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Aprile 2013)

Lo prenderò dal miglior offerente su ebay o amazon, 69 euro per un gioco che quest'anno ha presentato difetti quali errori nei commenti clamorosi (Robinho, Thiago Silva e Inler che per Caressa sono diventati Deco, Da Silva e Ilner) e cadute di connessioni frequenti nell'Ultimate Team sono soldi buttati nel cesso.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Aprile 2013)

Il 12 e il 13 fanno pena,si salva solo la grafica,per il resto è ingiocabile.
Anche questo credo che farà schifo come i predecessori.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2013)

mah....sembra identico al 12 e 13.


----------



## juventino (6 Giugno 2013)

Sarà pure per le maglie ancora di questa stagione, ma onestamente mi sembra IDENTICO al 12 e al 13


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2013)

l'unica differenza che noto è che finalmente hanno messo la faccia vera (con tanto di cresta "ufficiale" ) di El Shaarawy, si intravede alla fine quando c'è Balotelli.


----------



## DannySa (6 Giugno 2013)

Almeno El Shaarawy l'hanno fatto decentemente, secondo me sarà sull'84 e Balotelli minimo 86, se gli danno di meno è scandaloso.


----------



## Bawert (6 Giugno 2013)

L'unica che cosa che ho notato é che le telecronache sono uguali


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Agosto 2013)

A Gamescon hanno appena ufficializzato le Leggende,che saranno introdotte in Ultimate Team in esclusiva su Xbox ONE.
Ecco la lista completa:


----------



## Butcher (20 Agosto 2013)

Nooooo che mi hanno combinato?!


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Now i'm here (20 Agosto 2013)

queste invece le *immagini per le console next gen*:


----------



## alexrossonero (20 Agosto 2013)

Mi farò un bel regalo di Natale con la next gen.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Mi farò un bel regalo di Natale con la next gen.


.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Agosto 2013)

il video della next-gen è tanta roba...gli stadi sembrano riprodotti alla perfezione ed il pubblico è stato finalmente completamente rivisto...attendo con pazienza dei video di vero gameplay


----------



## juventino (21 Agosto 2013)

Gli stadi sono fenomenali, ma i giocatori, detto sinceramente, non mi sembrano niente di che.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Settembre 2013)

Ecco il nuovo spot per la televisione,con protagonisti Messi,El Shaarawy,Bale,Chicharito,Cahill e Drake.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Settembre 2013)

Questo è l'anno in cui lo attendo meno. C'è GTA imminente e come ogni anno tutte le novità che cercano di far passare saranno delle inutilità

Già il 13 non è stato affatto un buon titolo...Figuriamoci senza salto generazionale. Per PS4 invece potrebbe dire qualcosa


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Questo è l'anno in cui lo attendo meno. C'è GTA imminente e come ogni anno tutte le novità che cercano di far passare saranno delle inutilità
> 
> Già il 13 non è stato affatto un buon titolo...Figuriamoci senza salto generazionale. Per PS4 invece potrebbe dire qualcosa


Concordo, il 13 presentava tante ottime idee, ma parecchi problemi tecnici mai risolti con una patch (in Ultimate Team cadeva sempre la connessione, errori nel commento mai visti nei precedenti titoli tipo Robinho chiamato Deco, Inler ILner, Thiago Silva Da Silva) ed inoltre sempre quei soliti volti mai perfetti (Pes in questo è sempre stato superiore). Inoltre le riviste non gli mettono mai meno di 9 e 10 anche quando non li merita quei voti. Lo comprerò, ma di certo non a 70 euro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Questo è l'anno in cui lo attendo meno. C'è GTA imminente e come ogni anno tutte le novità che cercano di far passare saranno delle inutilità
> 
> Già il 13 non è stato affatto un buon titolo...Figuriamoci senza salto generazionale. Per PS4 invece potrebbe dire qualcosa



Tu PS3 sarà identico,ma per la next gen sarà,ovviamente,tutta un'altra roba.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> A Gamescon hanno appena ufficializzato le Leggende,che saranno introdotte in Ultimate Team in esclusiva su Xbox ONE.
> Ecco la lista completa:



quanti pipponi


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Settembre 2013)

Ricordo a tutti che domani esce la demo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Settembre 2013)

Anche adesso giocavo online col proclub.

E' una roba vergognosa l'IA dai


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Settembre 2013)

Uscita la demo su tutte le piattaforme.Un po' inutile,però,so già che non lo prenderò per la current-gen.


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2013)

Di certo dopo lo scorso anno non merita 70 euro di fiducia. Mi godrò GTA a 50 euro. E poi se proprio voglio spendere qualcosa prendo assassins 4. E poi forse forse quando lo trovo a 30 euro me lo rischio Fifa, forse.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Settembre 2013)

Per PS3 esce domani comunque


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (10 Settembre 2013)

C'è anche per Ps3, lo sto scaricando

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Di certo dopo lo scorso anno non merita 70 euro di fiducia. Mi godrò GTA a 50 euro. E poi se proprio voglio spendere qualcosa prendo assassins 4. E poi forse forse quando lo trovo a 30 euro me lo rischio Fifa, forse.



Oppure magari acquisterai Pes.
La vita regala sorprese


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Settembre 2013)

scaricata e provata per ps3..bè sinceramente pensavo fosse uguale a fifa 13 nel gameplay e invece,forse solo impressione mia,l'ho trovato molto differente...dalle prime impressioni si nota subito la diversa velocità(il 14 è più lento e ragionato)...sinceramente non avevo in mente di prenderlo vista l'uscita di gta..invece ora un pensierino potrei farlo..attendo la demo di pes domani!


----------



## juventino (10 Settembre 2013)

Secondo me la velocità di gioco è aumentata sensibilmente. Hanno reso inoltre più difficoltoso il controllo palla. Per il resto è sempre il solito gioco.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me la velocità di gioco è aumentata sensibilmente. Hanno reso inoltre più difficoltoso il controllo palla. Per il resto è sempre il solito gioco.



a me sembra più lento


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2013)

Appena provato su 360 .. Pensavo facesse schifo invece devo dire che mi piace la demo ... Più lento e più tecnico


----------



## Butcher (11 Settembre 2013)

Bella la demo, mi piace molto più del 13.
Quest'anno però è di pausa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2013)

Voglio vederlo su PS4, soprattutto il Living World


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2013)

Dalla demo sembra nettamente migliorato rispetto al 13!!


----------



## Snape (11 Settembre 2013)

Sarà la stessa cosa del 13 dai, come ogni anno. La demo è fuorviante, bisogna provare il gioco vero e proprio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2013)

se provando pes non vedo robe che mi facciano rimanere a bocca aperta io vado ancora diritto su fifa...


----------



## Albijol (11 Settembre 2013)

Io la demo non la scarico perché l'anno scorso rimasi fregato, fifa 13 e la sua demo erano praticamente due giochi diversi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Settembre 2013)

Ma non si possono cambiare i comandi? non riesco a trovarli sulla tastiera lol


----------



## Doctore (11 Settembre 2013)

Una domanda uno si compra fifa per ps3...
...poi fra 3 mesi esce fifa 2014 per la ps4?


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io la demo non la scarico perché l'anno scorso rimasi fregato, fifa 13 e la sua demo erano praticamente due giochi diversi.



Scontato!


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Una domanda uno si compra fifa per ps3...
> ...poi fra 3 mesi esce fifa 2014 per la ps4?



ho letto in giro che da gamestop se porti fifa 14 current gen,ti prendi il next gen a 10€


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2013)

Provato ora la demo per PS3. Che schifo.

E' Fifa 13 con le rose aggiornate


----------



## Aphex (11 Settembre 2013)

A me è piaciuta parecchio la Demo, contando che ero partito con l'idea di prendere PES posso ritenermi mooolto soddisfatto.
E proprio non si può dire che è uguale a Fifa13 dai, prima bastava mandare la palla in fascia e ti faceva 30-40 metri di scatto. Ora invece se provi a schiacciare per tipo un secondo il tasto per lo sprint i difensori ti rubano palla e ti stuprano con inaudita violenza.
Hanno migliorato pure i tiri e più in generale il peso del pallone e dei giocatori, che sembrano molto più realistici.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2013)

provata ieri, sinceramente è da talmente tanto tempo che non gioco a fifa 13 che non sono riuscita a cogliere uguaglianze/differenze con la versione precedente. 

demo tutto sommato godibile, nonostante l'imbarcata presa usando il milan contro il psg, ROTFL. 

cmq prenderlo per ps3 non ha senso, alla fine penso che andrò a giocarlo su ps4.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2013)

A me ha fatto parecchio schifo


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Settembre 2013)

Le meccaniche sono simili,ma il feeling dei giocatori ed il controllo di palla sono notevolmente diversi.


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Settembre 2013)

Qualcuno dica alla EA Sports che Ronaldinho non gioca più al Milan da inizio 2011. Non è possibile dover ascoltare, da Fifa '09 al '14, ogni qualvolta che si gioca con il Milan, il coro "Ronaldinho Ronaldinho"!


----------



## Butcher (12 Settembre 2013)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Qualcuno dica alla EA Sports che Ronaldinho non gioca più al Milan da inizio 2011. Non è possibile dover ascoltare, da Fifa '09 al '14, ogni qualvolta che si gioca con il Milan, il coro "Ronaldinho Ronaldinho"!



Ah allora non sono l'unico che se n'è accorto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Settembre 2013)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Qualcuno dica alla EA Sports che Ronaldinho non gioca più al Milan da inizio 2011. Non è possibile dover ascoltare, da Fifa '09 al '14, ogni qualvolta che si gioca con il Milan, il coro "Ronaldinho Ronaldinho"!



Vero. Assurdo


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2013)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Qualcuno dica alla EA Sports che Ronaldinho non gioca più al Milan da inizio 2011. Non è possibile dover ascoltare, da Fifa '09 al '14, ogni qualvolta che si gioca con il Milan, il coro "Ronaldinho Ronaldinho"!



A me è parso di capire: "Robinho Robinho!"


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Settembre 2013)

vogliamo parlare di robinho che non è robinho nella telecronaca ?


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vogliamo parlare di robinho che non è robinho nella telecronaca ?



Oppure dello speaker che quando annuncia le formazioni chiama Buffon sempre "Gianluca Zambrotta"? 
Non so se qualcuno di voi lo ha mai notato.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2013)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Qualcuno dica alla EA Sports che Ronaldinho non gioca più al Milan da inizio 2011. Non è possibile dover ascoltare, da Fifa '09 al '14, ogni qualvolta che si gioca con il Milan, il coro "Ronaldinho Ronaldinho"!



se non sbaglio ci sono pure i cori "gennarino Gattuso alè, gennarino Gattuso alè"  

cmq ho notato che c'è ancora quello schifo della difesa tattica impostata, pietà.


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2013)

Dai primi commenti noto vale la pena spendere 70 euri


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vogliamo parlare di robinho che non è robinho nella telecronaca ?


Quindi viene chiamato ancora Deco? Vergognoso, spendero quei soldi per GTA V o giochi più meritevoli.


----------



## Butcher (14 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Quindi viene chiamato ancora Deco? Vergognoso, spendero quei soldi per GTA V o giochi più meritevoli.



Non lo possiamo ancora sapere, la telecronaca della demo è in inglese. Io non credo cambierà però.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (23 Settembre 2013)

La demo fa veramente pena. I giocatori sembrano dei mongoli che non sanno nemmeno controllare un pallone, persino Messi ha difficoltà a stoppare un passaggio. La dinamica di gioco è lentissima. Speriamo migliori notevolmente la versione definitiva!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Tutte le recensioni confermano che sia più un FIFA13 con rose aggiornate più che un 14. Parola alla PS4\One


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2013)

l'idea di pes 2014 mi stuzzica..l'avessero venduto a 50€ l'avrei preso probabilmente..


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Settembre 2013)

non credo che le prevendite siano andate alla grande....

poi ci troviamo come l'anno scorso che non si riusciva a giocare online

troppi problemi non risolti...


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2013)

io vado oggi a prendere un usato da 25 euro e poi mi danno fifa14 a 9,90 ..yo


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2013)

La demo mi piace un casino


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2013)

Di sicuro se mai lo prenderò sarà a pochi soldi. Col picchio glielo pago prezzo pieno un giochino.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Settembre 2013)

Non lo prenderò per la prima volta da anni. Hype -1


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2013)

Lo prenderò. Poi se è ancora la stessa miscela di rifiuti organici di Fifa 13 lo riporto indietro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2013)

La prima impressione è buona  Il gameplay è più lento e ragionato rispetto al 13


----------



## Doctore (26 Settembre 2013)

piu realistico pero meno colorato...mi da sta impressione


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Settembre 2013)

Ma non avete l impressione che i giocatori scivolino


----------



## Liuke (26 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non avete l impressione che i giocatori scivolino


si e che il campo sia un campo di sapone dove la palla schizza al minimo tocco col terreno


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2013)

Non si meritano fiducia dopo lo scorso anno. Quando me lo tirano dietro ci penserò.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non si meritano fiducia dopo lo scorso anno. Quando me lo tirano dietro ci penserò.


Concordo, ho del tutto ignorato l'uscita a differenza degli altri anni. Ho preferito giocare i primi Tomb Raider su PC.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2013)

Continuo a non capire la fisica dei movimenti e quella odiosa sensazione di scivolio...

Poi non capisco i tiri .. Tiri da 2km in gol


----------



## juventino (27 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non avete l impressione che i giocatori scivolino



Si anch'io. Controllare palla è un'impresa.


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2013)

Mah, forse non ho capito ancora bene i meccanismi ma Fifa 13 mi sembrava molto più divertente


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Settembre 2013)

Era prevedibile facessero schifo quest'anno. Già il 13 era osceno, figurarsi il 14 che non è nemmeno stato sviluppato per questa console


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2013)

ma in realtà non è male.. però ha una fisica stranissima.. non ci capisco ancora nulla ...aspetto sempre un attimo pr dare il mio giudizio finale ..


----------



## alexrossonero (27 Settembre 2013)

Non l'ho preso ed attendo di capire le differenze e le "distanze" della versione next-gen. Se da immagini e news dovesse stupirmi, a Natale me lo regalo. Insieme a NBA 2K


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Settembre 2013)

Per quale assurdo motivo quando inizio la serie A col Milan mi parte dalla seconda giornata?


----------



## Butcher (27 Settembre 2013)

Provato e riprovato da amici: fa schifo forte.
Fisica dei giocatori e del pallone assurda. Lentissimo. Controllo palla indecente. Graficamente peggiorato (non ci sono giochi d'ombre su maglie e campi da gioco, quest'ultimi davvero monocromatici e irrealisticamente candidi).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Settembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Provato e riprovato da amici: fa schifo forte.
> Fisica dei giocatori e del pallone assurda. Lentissimo. Controllo palla indecente. Graficamente peggiorato (non ci sono giochi d'ombre su maglie e campi da gioco, quest'ultimi davvero monocromatici e irrealisticamente candidi).



Anche io ho notato che graficamente è pessimo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Settembre 2013)

Dovremmo vedere come sarà la versione per PS4. Altrimenti sarà la delusione dell'anno.

P.S: Ah e se vedo riviste che sono pronte a sparargli 9 e 10 a casaccio, mi arrabbio di brutto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Dovremmo vedere come sarà la versione per PS4. Altrimenti sarà la delusione dell'anno.
> 
> P.S: Ah e se vedo riviste che sono pronte a sparargli 9 e 10 a casaccio, mi arrabbio di brutto.



Molti siti, italiani e non hanno già dato voti che oscillano tra l'8.5 e il 9 pieno.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Molti siti, italiani e non hanno già dato voti che oscillano tra l'8.5 e il 9 pieno.


Ecco perchè la EA non si impegna più.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ecco perchè la EA non si impegna più.



L'EA non si impegna più perché le vendite sono alte, non per i voti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'EA non si impegna più perché le vendite sono alte, non per i voti.


Si ma quando FIFA era inferiore a PES e come se si impegnava.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Settembre 2013)

Per Android a me piace parecchio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Ottobre 2013)

Mica avete la lista dei trasferimenti non fatti in Fifa?



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si ma quando FIFA era inferiore a PES e come se si impegnava.


Se PES riuscirà mai a superare di nuovo FIFA, allora sarà l'EA ad impegnarsi e PES ad adagiarsi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Ottobre 2013)

non riesco ancora ad abituarmici.. preferisco il 13 ... ha quel **** di controllo palla troppo scivoloso.. bellissimo e molto piu tecnico ma per me andava gestita meglio quella parte


----------



## hiei87 (3 Ottobre 2013)

All'inizio, per quanto lo trovassi difficile, mi piaceva...Ora dopo un po' di partite in carriera mi verrebbe voglia di spaccarlo in mille pezzi. Praticamente più che una partita di calcio mi sembra di giocare una partita a flipper, dove quando sono in possesso io il pallone è una sfera impazzita impossibile da controllare e da passare correttamente, mentre quando hanno palla gli avversari va sempre esattamente dove vogliono loro....Spero di abituarmici, ma anche quest anno mi sa che dovrò comprare un calendario aggiornato con tutti i nomi dei santi e di animali o oggetti a loro associabili....


----------



## juventino (3 Ottobre 2013)

Niente, non c'è un cavolo da fare. Ad alte difficoltà qualunque squadra saprà fare un possesso palla degno del Barça. E poi il computer ancora una volta quando decide che non devi vincere ti rende la vita impossibile. Fifa è un titolo valido esclusivamente in multi, in single è veramente una schifezza.
Sto ponderando di darlo via e prendermi Pes, non appena quest'ultimo avrà un patch decente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Niente, non c'è un cavolo da fare. Ad alte difficoltà qualunque squadra saprà fare un possesso palla degno del Barça. E poi il computer ancora una volta quando decide che non devi vincere ti rende la vita impossibile. Fifa è un titolo valido esclusivamente in multi, in single è veramente una schifezza.
> Sto ponderando di darlo via e prendermi Pes, non appena quest'ultimo avrà un patch decente.


Mah, non sono d'accordo. Anche nella realtà ci sono quelle partite dove non c'è niente da fare, prima ho battuto il Milan con il Cagliari a leggenda, per dire, non è impossibile


----------



## sion (3 Ottobre 2013)

cmq e' una vaccata immonda sto gioco..dopo un po' porta solo al nervosismo..la carriera e' fatta malissimo..le partite sembrano di ping pong..quando neanche gente come iniesta o pirlo riesce a fare UNO stop decente capisci che il gioco ha qualcosa che non va. lo vendo.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Ottobre 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> cmq e' una vaccata immonda sto gioco..dopo un po' porta solo al nervosismo..la carriera e' fatta malissimo..le partite sembrano di ping pong..quando neanche gente come iniesta o pirlo riesce a fare UNO stop decente capisci che il gioco ha qualcosa che non va. lo vendo.



E' veramente un flipper. Quando si ha la palla tra i piedi sembra che schizzi via senza una logica. Il computer invece non sbaglia una giocata. Va bene che sto giocando a livello leggenda, ma non è che aumentando la difficoltà si possa vedere gente come Totti che non sa più fare un passaggio di 2 metri.
Probabilmente cambiando la slides la situazione migliorerebbe, e credo ne valga la pena perchè sotto moltissimi aspetti è un gioco della Madonna, però mi scoccia farlo, anche perchè disabituandomi a giocare con la configurazione predefinita rischierei di soffrire parecchio giocando on line....


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2013)

a meno che sia stato concepito per la next gen.. allora avrebbe piu senso...il controllo palla è impossibile ...


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a meno che sia stato concepito per la next gen.. allora avrebbe piu senso...il controllo palla è impossibile ...



io volevo comprarlo ma mi state facendo cambiare idea...fa cosi schifo??neanche settando diversamente i valori si riesce a cambiare il controllo palla?conta che io gioco prevalentemente offline se la carriera è fatta bene


----------



## Gas (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per quale assurdo motivo quando inizio la serie A col Milan mi parte dalla seconda giornata?



Infatti è strano ! Di solito le squadre di Allegri iniziano a giocare molto più tardi !


----------



## hiei87 (4 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io volevo comprarlo ma mi state facendo cambiare idea...fa cosi schifo??neanche settando diversamente i valori si riesce a cambiare il controllo palla?conta che io gioco prevalentemente offline se la carriera è fatta bene



Con i settaggi modificati penso possa andare decisamente meglio, io qualcosa l'ho già cambiata e la differenza si vede. Il problema è più l'online in questo caso. Certo che vien da chiedersi se i programmatori abbiano mai provato a fare una partita. Lo avrebbero notato che certi controlli e passaggi sbagliati anche dai giocatori più tecnici sono decisamente irrealistici. Per non parlare del fatto che a ogni cross in mezzo fatto dalla cpu puoi già farti il segno della croce, dato che il tuo difensore non la prenderebbe di testa neanche se fosse Stam e avesse davanti Giovinco....


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Ottobre 2013)

ea ha annunciato un aggiornamento con cambiamenti nel gameplay in seguito alle lamentele


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Ottobre 2013)

finalmente alla carriera si pososno prendere i giocatori a parametro 0 

mi son preso vidic con il milan


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Ottobre 2013)

Non vedo l'ora di averlo, un mesetto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Ottobre 2013)

C'ho giocato oggi da MediaWorld, vi do la mia impressione e considerate che al 13 non avevo neanche giocato, quindi sono due anni circa che non giocavo più a Fifa.

Che dire: sempre la stessa medesima solfa. E' UGUALE, cioè pure la grafica, non è migliorato in niente rispetto al 12, NIENTE. 

Ma che stanno combinando alla EA? Si sono adagiati sugli allori. Ho giocato tre amichevoli, in modalità leggenda. Milan-Fiorentina. Uno schifo, sempre il solito catenazzo, per vincere devi giocare in contropiede. Poi come al solito c'è la cpu che bara: i giocatori che controlli sono lenti, impacciati, mentre quelli della CPU vanno a 1000 e l'unico modo per sfondare è quello di sfruttare le due o tre occasioni che la cpu concede.

C'era pure PES, non c'ho giocato, ma ho visto qualcosa e sembra aver fatto dei passi avanti.

La EA si deve dare una smossa: aveva un vantaggio di 5 o 6 anni su PES e in un triennio è riuscita a bruciarsi tutto ciò che di buono aveva fatto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io volevo comprarlo ma mi state facendo cambiare idea...fa cosi schifo??neanche settando diversamente i valori si riesce a cambiare il controllo palla?conta che io gioco prevalentemente offline se la carriera è fatta bene


Ma ti pare sensato che il cliente debba fare da tester? Questi rilasciano versioni beta da 3 anni, facendoli passare come settaggi che l'utente può cambiare. Tu che concepisci un gioco mi devi fornire un gioco testato, ma bene! Non una modalità impossibile coi giocatori che sembrano avere delle zavorre di 100 kg attaccate ai piedi, tanto che sembrano pesanti e impacciati nei movimenti.


----------



## dyablo65 (8 Ottobre 2013)

mah ...penso che aspettero' ancora un po'...sia per il prezzo che per gli immancabili upgrade.


----------



## juventino (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ma poi che cavolo, ancora glitch nella carriera! Ma perché il calendario è sempre così sfanculato?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2013)

Si , devono fixare assolutamente ...troppi bug e troppi glitch


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si , devono fixare assolutamente ...troppi bug e troppi glitch


Non si risolverà un bel niente, al massimo uno o due bug. Ha più senso aspettare la versione PS4 e vedere se veramente EA si è seduta sugli allori.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Ottobre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> finalmente alla carriera si pososno prendere i giocatori a parametro 0
> 
> mi son preso vidic con il milan


Chissà se l'anno prossimo


----------



## neversayconte (8 Ottobre 2013)

Non riesco a giocarci on line. Dice" server non disponibili. riprova più tardi"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Confermo la mia prima impressione. E' una melma, una vera melma. Giocatori bloccati e impacciati, il solito obbrobrio in modalità leggenda. "Ehhh, ma devi settare i parametri". Eh no, io voglio un gioco funzionante e fattibile anzitutto.


----------



## sion (9 Ottobre 2013)

nella carriera quando cerchi i giocatori non ti escono piu' per valutazione..ma e' tutto piu' incasinato..

mamma quanto ne hanno combinate quest'anno


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2013)

Sto giocando al ultimate team  che spettacolo


----------



## Doctore (10 Ottobre 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> nella carriera quando cerchi i giocatori non ti escono piu' per valutazione..ma e' tutto piu' incasinato..
> 
> mamma quanto ne hanno combinate quest'anno


basta che ci mandi gli osservatori e ti valutano il giocatore...questo aspetto non è male dai


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto giocando al ultimate team  che spettacolo


All'inizio... è divertente... poi, quando ti trovi a bestemmiare in aramaico perché gente con giocatori con overall 70 a dribbling superano di slancio il tuo Thiago Silva pagato millemila crediti voglio vedere se ti piace ancora.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> All'inizio... è divertente... poi, quando ti trovi a bestemmiare in aramaico perché gente con giocatori con overall 70 a dribbling superano di slancio il tuo Thiago Silva pagato millemila crediti voglio vedere se ti piace ancora.



Dovrebbero averlo sistemato quest'anno.. l'anno scorso bastava avere giovinco elsha e il nero in difesa della juve.. ex toro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero averlo sistemato quest'anno.. l'anno scorso bastava avere giovinco elsha e il nero in difesa della juve.. ex toro


Lollo il gioco è scriptato. Per ovvi motivi commerciali. L'online è pietoso e continuerà a essere così sempre. Per non parlare poi della modalità leggenda: che debba essere difficile sono d'accordo. Ma impossibile no.


----------



## alexrossonero (11 Ottobre 2013)

L'assenza di overall quando fai la ricerca giocatori in carriera è un'ottima idea, dà sicuramente più realismo. Gli osservatori in giro per il mondo non conoscono un giocatore prima di averlo visto all'opera.

La modalità leggenda l'anno scorso non era impossibile, anzi, prendendoci la mano diventava una modalità normale. Quest'anno non so, l'anno reso ingiocabile?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> L'assenza di overall quando fai la ricerca giocatori in carriera è un'ottima idea, dà sicuramente più realismo. Gli osservatori in giro per il mondo non conoscono un giocatore prima di averlo visto all'opera.
> 
> La modalità leggenda l'anno scorso non era impossibile, anzi, prendendoci la mano diventava una modalità normale. Quest'anno non so, l'anno reso ingiocabile?


Alex, io ho giocato al 12, quindi ho saltato un anno di gaming praticamente. Nel 12 quando facevi la carriera con difficoltà leggenda non ne uscivi. Ho provato a fare qualche amichevole a Fifa 14 giocando alla console della MediaWorld e ti assicuro che è allucinante. 
Voglio provarlo comunque con le nuove console (PS4 o XBOX one) per vedere se magari ci sarà qualche miglioramento.


----------



## alexrossonero (11 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Alex, io ho giocato al 12, quindi ho saltato un anno di gaming praticamente. Nel 12 quando facevi la carriera con difficoltà leggenda non ne uscivi. Ho provato a fare qualche amichevole a Fifa 14 giocando alla console della MediaWorld e ti assicuro che è allucinante.
> Voglio provarlo comunque con le nuove console (PS4 o XBOX one) per vedere se magari ci sarà qualche miglioramento.



Guarda, devo ammettere che con la demo uscita a settembre, a livello leggenda, sono riuscito a vincere solo un paio di partite in tutto su una decina giocate, ma credevo fosse solo una questione di versione incompleta e di poca dimestichezza.
Comunque io per ps3 non l'ho preso, proprio perchè voglio provare a regalarmi la nuova console entro il primo semestre 2014 e provare il gioco lì. Mal che vada si salta una stagione, sperando che aggiustino bug e migliorino davvero il gameplay e mod carriera, altrimenti la speranza è che PES col passaggio alla NG faccia un definitivo salto di qualità e realismo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Guarda, devo ammettere che con la demo uscita a settembre, a livello leggenda, sono riuscito a vincere solo un paio di partite in tutto su una decina giocate, ma credevo fosse solo una questione di versione incompleta e di poca dimestichezza.
> Comunque io per ps3 non l'ho preso, proprio perchè voglio provare a regalarmi la nuova console entro il primo semestre 2014 e provare il gioco lì. Mal che vada si salta una stagione, sperando che aggiustino bug e migliorino davvero il gameplay e mod carriera, altrimenti la speranza è che PES col passaggio alla NG faccia un definitivo salto di qualità e realismo.


Per me manca qualcosa in fase difensiva. La difesa tattica è studiata per giocare in due. Se giochi da solo, puoi usare un giocatore per chiudere le linee di passaggio, ma manca il giocatore che pressa e porta via palla. Con la difesa tradizionale era molto più facile perché col tasto del raddoppio potevi togliere palla in modo automatico. Dal 12 in poi non è più così e mi sta pure bene, ma continuo a pensare che dal 12 in poi si debba giocare necessariamente in due... Io non so come sia giocare contro un avversario umano, magari il controllo difettoso della palla può aiutare a rubare palla... ma contro la CPU a leggenda è snervante.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Ottobre 2013)

Se giochi ad altre modalità (campione, esperto) il gioco è giocabile e anche gradevole. Leggenda non è fattibile, è una partita persa in partenza e soprattutto difendere è impossibile contro la cpu che trova sempre il varco giusto e non ti fa toccare palla.


----------



## esjie (13 Ottobre 2013)

Non ci gioco da quasi 3 anni ma vedo che non è cambiato molto dai commenti, aspetto il World Cup che l'ultima edizione non era difficile.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Ottobre 2013)

Premesso che alla fine ci sono anche dei giorni in cui mi diverto e parecchio a giocare, e che tutto sommato anche a leggenda ottengo dei buoni risultati, però ci sono delle cose che non si possono vedere in una simulazione calcistica di nuova generazione. Ad esempio, tra quelle notate di recente, mi pare si segni un buon 80% dei gol di testa (soprattutto da corner), che si prendano almeno 2 pali o traverse a partita e che il portiere avversario faccia degli interventi decisamente irrealistici.
Gli avversari invece ovviamente concretizzanoil 99% delle occasioni create. A volte è veramente frustrante....


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2013)

Spettacolo. L
Ultimate team  mi sto ammazzando hahahah


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Io non capisco perchè nell'online danno sempre i soliti rigori inesistenti!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Io aspetto le console di nuova generazione e non so manco se prendo Xbox One o PS4...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2013)

Anche io sono stra indeciso.. però questi 3 mesi di Xbox mi hanno fatto cambiare idea sulla console della Microzoz...


----------



## Stex (17 Ottobre 2013)

preso al day one, per cui una ventina di giorni fa...ho fatto 20 partite in stagione e basta. non mi sta prendendo. vediamo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Ottobre 2013)

mi sta divertendo abbastanza negli ultimi giorni...o forse ci ho solo preso la mano


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Ottobre 2013)

ci sono stati dei miglioramenti con qualche patch??
siete ancora della stessa idea di prima o i giudizi negativi erano dettati dal fatto che non eravate abituati ancora al gioco?


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Ottobre 2013)

preso alla comet per 40 euro...

mi sembra un po' piu' lento e difficile del 13...........vedremo...


----------



## Tobi (24 Ottobre 2013)

Non mi entusiasma


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Ottobre 2013)

A me sembra sempre il solito Fifa... dal 12 non ci sono state grosse innovazioni. Mi sa che si stanno cullando sugli allori.


----------



## Tobi (25 Ottobre 2013)

Il problema vero è che i giocatori nei movimenti sono ultra lenti e macchinosi e questo rende il gioco snervante...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Il problema è che Fifa anziché migliorare e risolvere i problemi, ne sta accumulando altri. 

Giocandoci sinceramente ho trovato il gioco noioso e francamente poco realistico. La finta di tiro non funziona mai, il giocatore quando è in area di rigore sbaglia facilmente il controllo o si allunga la palla. Veramente penoso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Ottobre 2013)

curioso di vedere la versione next-gen...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Novembre 2013)

Grossa delusione anche per la next-gen

Una cosa a metà fatta male per entrambe


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Novembre 2013)

Intanto già si parla del fatto che molte PS4 siano difettose...


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Grossa delusione anche per la next-gen
> 
> Una cosa a metà fatta male per entrambe



come fai a saperlo??


----------



## juventino (21 Novembre 2013)

Spero vivamente che su next-gen le cose migliorino almeno un pò. 
Per quel che mi riguarda possono tranquillamente rinominarlo FIFA Ultimate Team e basta visto che di fatto è l'unica modalità un minimo decente.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> come fai a saperlo??



Ho un amico che lavora per una rivista specializzata


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (22 Novembre 2013)

ragazzi qualcuno vende fifa 14 usato per ps3?


----------



## alexrossonero (22 Novembre 2013)

Ho visto i video su internet, ho letto molti commenti e giudizi, alcune recensioni ecc sia per ps3 che per ps4. Dal 10, per la prima volta, ho deciso di non acquistare FIFA, anche perchè la ps4 non la prenderò subito e giocare per 6 mesi o meno ad un gioco come questo non ha senso. Troppi bug, troppi pochi miglioramenti, specialmente per la NG e per la modalità carriera, quella a cui mi dedico di più.
Aspetto fiducioso un FIFA15 nettamente migliore e sono curioso di valutare anche PES.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Novembre 2013)

Comprerò la PS3 entro fine anno, e sono ancora indeciso quale scegliere tra Fifa e Pes.
Con il PC ho sempre giocato a quello Konami, ma sinceramente mi sono rotto un pò ogni anno di dover scaricare patch a destra e sinistra per rimediare ai fake. D'altro canto Fifa non mi ha mai attratto molto, ma un mio amico mi fa che quest'anno è più veloce degli scorsi anni, più simile al gameplay di Pes.

Voi che dite?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Comprerò la PS3 entro fine anno, e sono ancora indeciso quale scegliere tra Fifa e Pes.
> Con il PC ho sempre giocato a quello Konami, ma sinceramente mi sono rotto un pò ogni anno di dover scaricare patch a destra e sinistra per rimediare ai fake. D'altro canto Fifa non mi ha mai attratto molto, ma un mio amico mi fa che quest'anno è più veloce degli scorsi anni, più simile al gameplay di Pes.
> 
> Voi che dite?



ti dico solo che io sono sempre stato un pessaro fino al midollo..uno che solo a vedere chi aveva fifa a casa gli ridevo in faccia... poi ho comprato il primo fifa 12 per curiosità... ll'anno dopo li ho presi tutti e 2 e da 2 anni oramai prenso solo Fifa , dispiace.. ma tra i 2 giochi c'è un abisso.. uno è un arcade dove giochi a calcio.. l'altro è un simulatore di partita di calcio... 
e te lo dico con il mano sul cuore.. per me PES è e rimarrà il miglior gioco di calcio della storia... ma la konami ha buttato al cesso 10 anni di successi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ti dico solo che io sono sempre stato un pessaro fino al midollo..uno che solo a vedere chi aveva fifa a casa gli ridevo in faccia... poi ho comprato il primo fifa 12 per curiosità... ll'anno dopo li ho presi tutti e 2 e da 2 anni oramai prenso solo Fifa , dispiace.. ma tra i 2 giochi c'è un abisso.. uno è un arcade dove giochi a calcio.. l'altro è un simulatore di partita di calcio...
> e te lo dico con il mano sul cuore.. per me PES è e rimarrà il miglior gioco di calcio della storia... ma la konami ha buttato al cesso 10 anni di successi



Si capisco, il mio dubbio è che sono sempre stato abituato al gioco di PES molto divertente, veloce. Ho paura di spendere soldi per Fifa e poi non riuscire a farmelo piacere, proprio per la differenza di gameplay. Tu ad esempio, come ti sei trovato le prime volte con Fifa dopo aver giocato sempre a PES?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si capisco, il mio dubbio è che sono sempre stato abituato al gioco di PES molto divertente, veloce. Ho paura di spendere soldi per Fifa e poi non riuscire a farmelo piacere, proprio per la differenza di gameplay. Tu ad esempio, come ti sei trovato le prime volte con Fifa dopo aver giocato sempre a PES?



è una questione di abitudine. le prime volte è chiaramente piu difficile.. ricordo di aver pensato " ma è previsto il gol in fifa ? " perchè arrivi da un sistema di gioco ( pes ) in cui onestamente è molto piu facile segnare.. carichi e tiri.. con fifa è molto piu ragionata la cosa... se sei davanit alla porta e hai il corpo messo nel modo sbagliato la palla non entra ( a meno che ti non stia utilizzando i soliti noti ) .... ma questa cosa che all'inizio non capivo pio si è rivelata il punto forte.. 

è veramente una partita di calcio che finisce 1-0 con lotta finale per ilpareggio... i giocatori sono molto livellati .. non esiste un messi che parte da centrocampo e supera tutto e tutti ) .


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> è una questione di abitudine. le prime volte è chiaramente piu difficile.. ricordo di aver pensato " ma è previsto il gol in fifa ? " perchè arrivi da un sistema di gioco ( pes ) in cui onestamente è molto piu facile segnare.. carichi e tiri.. con fifa è molto piu ragionata la cosa... se sei davanit alla porta e hai il corpo messo nel modo sbagliato la palla non entra ( a meno che ti non stia utilizzando i soliti noti ) .... ma questa cosa che all'inizio non capivo pio si è rivelata il punto forte..
> 
> è veramente una partita di calcio che finisce 1-0 con lotta finale per ilpareggio... i giocatori sono molto livellati .. non esiste un messi che parte da centrocampo e supera tutto e tutti ) .



Si infatti pensavo lo stesso quando giocavo con fifa su PC  Grazie per i consigli, sempre gentilissimo


----------



## alexrossonero (22 Novembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Comprerò la PS3 entro fine anno, e sono ancora indeciso quale scegliere tra Fifa e Pes.
> Con il PC ho sempre giocato a quello Konami, ma sinceramente mi sono rotto un pò ogni anno di dover scaricare patch a destra e sinistra per rimediare ai fake. D'altro canto Fifa non mi ha mai attratto molto, ma un mio amico mi fa che quest'anno è più veloce degli scorsi anni, più simile al gameplay di Pes.
> 
> Voi che dite?


Fifa quest'anno è più lento degli altri anni.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Novembre 2013)

Ho provato la Demo per PC. Devo dire che mi piace abbastanza, i movimenti dei giocatori sono mooolto più reali rispetto a PES, ma comunque ho delle enormi difficoltà anche con principiante nel rubare palla all'avversario  E non capisco come si fanno le mosse speciali per superare l'avversario!

La demo era simile al gioco originale?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Novembre 2013)

pippoinzaghi92 ha scritto:


> ho provato la demo per pc. Devo dire che mi piace abbastanza, i movimenti dei giocatori sono mooolto più reali rispetto a pes, ma comunque ho delle enormi difficoltà anche con principiante nel rubare palla all'avversario  E non capisco come si fanno le mosse speciali per superare l'avversario!
> 
> La demo era simile al gioco originale?



up


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Novembre 2013)

Se.ghe con mani e piedi. Ho preso la console new gen, non ho resistito oggi. E pure la tv nuova... una bella botta, ma fortunatamente posso permettermelo. Vi aggiorno ragazzi.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se.ghe con mani e piedi. Ho preso la console new gen, non ho resistito oggi. E pure la tv nuova... una bella botta, ma fortunatamente posso permettermelo. Vi aggiorno ragazzi.



Facci sapere, venerdì esce la ps4 e sono in dubbio se prendere fifa insieme o no


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (24 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Facci sapere, venerdì esce la ps4 e sono in dubbio se prendere fifa insieme o no



io venerdi al 100% avrò sia ps4 che fifa, scriverò qui le mie opinioni, ma da qualche video che ho visto sul tubo sembra essere migliorato anche lo stile di gioco


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2013)

Allora ... Ovviamente non ho resistito e ho preso la One + fifa14 .... 
Il gioco è molto diverso ha una fisica completamente diversa ... Quei controlli del cacchio su 360 ora hanno più senso perché il joypad nuovo ha millanta altre posizioni ... E così si che funzionano .. Controlli e dribbli con lo stop ... La grafica va beh inutile dirlo è bellissima ma le divise dei giocatori " svolazzano".... Patcheranno subito sicuro ...
Sono rimasto colpito dal kinect che non avevo ... È veramente una bomba .. Per il resto non ho fatto nulla ho messo la mail e psw e mi solo trovato tutto ... Ultimate team com'era prima...


----------



## Livestrong (25 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora ... Ovviamente non ho resistito e ho preso la One + fifa14 ....
> Il gioco è molto diverso ha una fisica completamente diversa ... Quei controlli del cacchio su 360 ora hanno più senso perché il joypad nuovo ha millanta altre posizioni ... E così si che funzionano .. Controlli e dribbli con lo stop ... La grafica va beh inutile dirlo è bellissima ma le divise dei giocatori " svolazzano".... Patcheranno subito sicuro ...
> Sono rimasto colpito dal kinect che non avevo ... È veramente una bomba .. Per il resto non ho fatto nulla ho messo la mail e psw e mi solo trovato tutto ... Ultimate team com'era prima...


Azz non pensavo prendessi la xbox one!

Quindi dici che non è poi così diverso?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Azz non pensavo prendessi la xbox one!
> 
> Quindi dici che non è poi così diverso?



Allora onestamente avrei preso la ps4 per una questione di soldi..( non che 100 euro mi cambiassero la vita ) ma più che altro per una questione di valore del bene che mi sembrava eccessiva . 
Poi ieri mi chiamano i miei contatti  One disponibile con Fifa già compreso perchè una vecchia ha disdetto.. 

ho fatto 2 conti... 

Euro 499,00 ma - costo fifa 14 che sono 70,00 - Euro 40,00 di fifa 14 ( della 360 ) ...praticamente ho speso meno che la Ps4 considerando che cosi con la One non avrei perso le mie 200 partita a Ultimate team ( problema secondario che avrei scavalcato se ne avessi avuto un risparmio ) . 

detto questo ... ho comprato sono arrivato a casa ... montaggio di pochi minuti ( sempre le stesse cose ) ... prima accensione interminabile .. saranno 3 minuti di start up... 

poi connetti rete wireless e inizia il download ( senza il quale la One non funziona ) .. mi ha spiegato il mio contatto  che l'hanno fatto per metterlo nel **** a GameStop che gli avrebbe bucato il dayOne , cosi invece sono stati costretti a farlo il giorno giusto perchè i server non avrebbero permesso il download del pacchetto ... cmq sono 690 mb 15 minuti e scarica tutto... 

interfaccia intuitiva.. ma solita roba... il Kinect mi ha sorpreso di brutto... poi ha sto cavolo di controllo vocale che non ne sbaglia una.. 

" Xbox via a TV " ..... " Xbox dividi schermo " ... mentre giochi se hai connesso la tv in " HDMI TV IN " sul retro puoi usare la One come controller anche di Sky e della tv stessa  

dicevo.. con dividi lo schermo ..nelle attese dei carimaneti dei giochi oppure mentre aspetti qualcuno o qualcosa.. dicendo " dividi schermo... vedi Sky su metà e metà c'è il gioco che va avanti per i cavoli suoi... 

devo dare atto alla microzoz di aver avuto un ottima idea... se avete domande chiedete pure


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2013)

Ho provato 10 minuti fa a giocare con i comandi del kinect  .... 

SPETTACOLO.... dici formazione .... formazione 3 ( il 343 ) ..e cambia ... 

sostituzione ... abate ...con desciglio... e fa il cambio... 

tattiche ... pressing.... e fa il pressing... 

tattiche ... fuorigioco.. ora.. e salgono..


----------



## Doctore (25 Novembre 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> io venerdi al 100% avrò sia ps4 che fifa, scriverò qui le mie opinioni, ma da qualche video che ho visto sul tubo sembra essere migliorato anche lo stile di gioco


fifa 14 per la ps4?Srsly?


----------



## Doctore (25 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho provato 10 minuti fa a giocare con i comandi del kinect  ....
> 
> SPETTACOLO.... dici formazione .... formazione 3 ( il 343 ) ..e cambia ...
> 
> ...


Posso chiederti che tv utilizzi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Posso chiederti che tv utilizzi?



Samsung quelli fighi a led con la fuznione del browser interna.. ha un nome la serie che ora mi sfugge... 

cmq ho trovato un video dove imposti anche la tv gestita dalla One


----------



## Livestrong (25 Novembre 2013)

Il kinect è indubbiamente tanta roba, il problema è che secondo me ha il problema che ha anche Siri, per dire. Ovvero, dopo un po' non lo usi più, non è una cosa "naturale"

Comunque lollo, l'online di fifa è uno unico? Cioè, tu che hai la one puoi giocare con chi ha la 360?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il kinect è indubbiamente tanta roba, il problema è che secondo me ha il problema che ha anche Siri, per dire. Ovvero, dopo un po' non lo usi più, non è una cosa "naturale"
> 
> Comunque lollo, l'online di fifa è uno unico? Cioè, tu che hai la one puoi giocare con chi ha la 360?



Si , la One ha una struttura diversa non potrebbe tecnicamente parlare tra di loro una 360 è una One


----------



## Livestrong (26 Novembre 2013)

Quindi tu puoi giocare solo con chi ha fifa per la xbox one, giusto?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quindi tu puoi giocare solo con chi ha fifa per la xbox one, giusto?



Per ora si , in attesa di un fantomatico " Switch "


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Novembre 2013)

Vi riporto che nella modalità Ultimate team i comandi non funzionano perchè il kinect viene usato come microfono per insultare i francesi ( o almeno io lo uso per quello  )


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Novembre 2013)

E' difficilissimo sto Fifa. Online ancora lo devo provare. Oggi ho preso il gold della XBOX, ma non l'ho ancora attivato perché voglio la nuova connessione prima, visto che ora ho teletu che fa discretamente ca.gare.

Impressioni sul gioco: non avevo giocato né al 13 né al 14 su XBOX 360, quindi il gioco mi sembra parecchio differente da quello che mi ricordavo. Ancora devo capire bene come si usano alcune combinazioni di tasti... quello che posso dire è che il controllo del pallone è veramente difficile.
Un bug secondo me è l'eccessiva facilità con cui la CPU effettua filtranti smarcanti per l'attaccante... spesso ti vedi sti rinvii di 50 metri sui piedi del centravanti lanciato a rete tutto solo...
La grafica rispetto alla XBOX 360 è migliorata: i volti dei giocatori sono fatti sempre meglio, ottimi i replay e anche il manto erboso è sempre più fedele alla realtà. 

La difficoltà rispetto al 12 è aumentata... a campione fatico, a leggenda ancora non mi sono cimentato.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> fifa 14 per la ps4?Srsly?



si, che c'e di strano?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' difficilissimo sto Fifa. Online ancora lo devo provare. Oggi ho preso il gold della XBOX, ma non l'ho ancora attivato perché voglio la nuova connessione prima, visto che ora ho teletu che fa discretamente ca.gare.
> 
> Impressioni sul gioco: non avevo giocato né al 13 né al 14 su XBOX 360, quindi il gioco mi sembra parecchio differente da quello che mi ricordavo. Ancora devo capire bene come si usano alcune combinazioni di tasti... quello che posso dire è che il controllo del pallone è veramente difficile.
> Un bug secondo me è l'eccessiva facilità con cui la CPU effettua filtranti smarcanti per l'attaccante... spesso ti vedi sti rinvii di 50 metri sui piedi del centravanti lanciato a rete tutto solo...
> ...



Infatti devi subito cambiare e prendere il controllo del difensore e chiudere la linea di passaggio... fifa non è pes.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Infatti devi subito cambiare e prendere il controllo del difensore e chiudere la linea di passaggio... fifa non è pes.


Il problema è contro la CPU che trova spesso il passaggio smarcante. Online non credo sia così... avevo provato il 14 su 360 a MediaWorld e il problema non era così evidente. 

La difesa è cambiata poco, difendo con la tattica perché ho l'impressione che la tradizionale non sia efficace. 
La parte difficile è il controllo del pallone... soprattutto in corsa perdi palla molto facilmente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il problema è contro la CPU che trova spesso il passaggio smarcante. Online non credo sia così... avevo provato il 14 su 360 a MediaWorld e il problema non era così evidente.
> 
> La difesa è cambiata poco, difendo con la tattica perché ho l'impressione che la tradizionale non sia efficace.
> La parte difficile è il controllo del pallone... soprattutto in corsa perdi palla molto facilmente.



Esattamente , è quello il bello ... che le azioni non sono su " Binari " .. se non sei capace la palla non la controlli


----------



## Doctore (27 Novembre 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> si, che c'e di strano?


pensavo che non uscisse


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Novembre 2013)

nono esce... anzi molti centri commerciali ritirano le versioni ps3/xbox360 e aggiungendo 10 euro ti danno quella di next gen..
è una bella promo, così rivendi la ps3 e ti tieni il gioco, poi vai li spendi 410 euro e sei pronto per giocare (invece che spenderne 500 per la one che non ti da nemmeno la versione fisica del gioco ma solo digitale)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esattamente , è quello il bello ... che le azioni non sono su " Binari " .. se non sei capace la palla non la controlli


Però così è troppo... cioè... si fatica a campione... figuriamoci a leggenda, non mi sono manco avvicinato. E' un gioco studiato per l'online, mentre per l'offline occorre smanettare con i parametri per avere un gioco decente. 

La difficoltà è via via aumentata. Ricordo con l'11 il gioco era difficile, ma a leggenda contro la cpu ti divertivi e vincevi anche. Nel 12 a leggenda non potevi giocare, nel 13 non so. Il fatto è che secondo me la EA non fa molto test per quanto riguarda l'offline, altrimenti si renderebbe conto del fatto che il livello di difficoltà non è umano.
Se la pretesa è quella di ottenere una simulazione del calcio vero, non ci siamo. Se la pretesa è quella di divertire, non ci siamo ancora. Io parlo ovviamente per l'offline. 
Ho provato sia con la difesa tattica sia con la tradizionale e la CPU, oltre a gestire in modo quasi perfetto la palla, riesce a trovare il passaggio illuminante con eccessiva facilità.


----------



## Brain84 (28 Novembre 2013)

Aver castrato i tornei per dar spazio al FUT in modo da guadagnare più soldi, è un'operazione veramente indegna.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Novembre 2013)

Sono interessato a comprarlo. Quante e quali modalità sono presenti? Si può fare il campionato semplicemente, senza modalità carriera? Oppure i tornei come la Coppa del Mondo, o gli Europei?


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2013)

Questi giochi di calcio su console hanno ampiamente stufato. Sempre la solita solfa. 

Il tempo a disposizione per giochicchiare ormai è pochissimo. Ma quando posso preferisco comprare titoli che meritano quello che costano.


----------



## juventino (28 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi giochi di calcio su console hanno ampiamente stufato. Sempre la solita solfa.
> 
> Il tempo a disposizione per giochicchiare ormai è pochissimo. Ma quando posso preferisco comprare titoli che meritano quello che costano.



Quotone. FIFA sono anni che è sempre lo stesso gioco e viene venduto ogni anno a 70 euro. Non vorrei fare la figura del solito nostalgico, ma ai tempi dei vecchi Pro Evolution Soccer ricordo che ogni anno che prendevo quello nuovo il cambiamento era sempre nettissimo.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quotone. FIFA sono anni che è sempre lo stesso gioco e viene venduto ogni anno a 70 euro. Non vorrei fare la figura del solito nostalgico, ma ai tempi dei vecchi Pro Evolution Soccer ricordo che ogni anno che prendevo quello nuovo il cambiamento era sempre nettissimo.



Esatto! I vari Pes che giravano su Playstation 2 sì che meritavano!


----------



## Milo (28 Novembre 2013)

cmq io ho provato fifa sulla ps4, mamma mia, tutto un altro gioco rispetto alle pla3, solo graficamente non penseresti MAI che siano solo lontani parenti trà console!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Novembre 2013)

Allora già sto smadonnando.

Fare crediti a FUT è difficilissimo... come posso fare crediti con le compravendite? In Fifa 12 si trovavano terzini e difensori centrali veloci a poco da rivendere a prezzi più alti... facevo per ogni compravendita almeno 400-500 crediti. Qui è dura invece. 
Ho deciso di farmi una squadra oro della Premier League con molti giocatori di nazionalità belga. Modulo 4-3-3 con finto 9...

Al momento ho Mignolet, Vertonghen, Vermaelen e Witsel. Quando ho scoperto però che non esistono terzini oro di nazionalità belga credo dovrò rivendere a malincuore Witsel per ragioni di intesa con i compagni.
L'obiettivo è fare una squadra del genere
-----------------Mignolet/Courtois
Walker----Vermaelen------------Vertonghen----Baines
--------Dembelè/Nasri----Paulinho-------Eriksen/Oscar
----Mirallas----------Jovetic-------Willian


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Provato oggi.
Abituato com'ero alla grafica di ***** dei PC (che ho sempre avuto abbastanza scarsi) mi sembrava un altro mondo! Il gioco in se è veramente bello, per adesso sto giocando con la difficoltà principiante solamente per vedere un attimo il gameplay visto che sono stato pessaro da sempre! 

Voi giocate con passaggi manuali o assistiti?


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ho provato ieri Fifa su pc. Quest'anno è veramente difficile. ho fatto 3 partite senza riuscire a combinare nulla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Allora già sto smadonnando.
> 
> Fare crediti a FUT è difficilissimo... come posso fare crediti con le compravendite? In Fifa 12 si trovavano terzini e difensori centrali veloci a poco da rivendere a prezzi più alti... facevo per ogni compravendita almeno 400-500 crediti. Qui è dura invece.
> Ho deciso di farmi una squadra oro della Premier League con molti giocatori di nazionalità belga. Modulo 4-3-3 con finto 9...
> ...



Spendi 20 euro e compra 200k crediti e non hai piu questo problema ... e giochi alla grande


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (2 Dicembre 2013)

se vabbè che gusto c'e a comprarsi i crediti... mai capita sta cosa


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> se vabbè che gusto c'e a comprarsi i crediti... mai capita sta cosa



Che se ti compri i primi 50k come ho fatto io ti fai l'ossatura della squadra poi inizi a giocare e vincere e comprare gli altri ... lo fanno tutti e se aspetti di arrivare a 500k per comprare Robben stai fresco ..


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Dicembre 2013)

domanda per chi ce l'ha già (possibilmente per ps4): ma anche quest'anno la connessione crasha sempre ? nell'UT l'anno scorso per me era praticamente impossibile giocarci, ogni 2x3 mi si disconnetteva. 

ho letto di server intasatissimi nei primi giorni dall'uscita della ps4, ma adesso com'è ? si gioca normale o lagga/scatta/crasha ?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (2 Dicembre 2013)

ciao, personalmente non ha mai crashato ne freezato per ora, e ci ho già fatto una 30ina di partite... nessunissimo problema, unica pecca importante è che hanno tolto la possibilità di giocare in coppia in UT, mi spiego ieri cercavo di giocare con un amico assieme nella mia stessa squadra in stagioni UT e non c'era possibilità di inserire il secondo controller.... su ps3 invece funziona


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (2 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che se ti compri i primi 50k come ho fatto io ti fai l'ossatura della squadra poi inizi a giocare e vincere e comprare gli altri ... lo fanno tutti e se aspetti di arrivare a 500k per comprare Robben stai fresco ..



a dire il vero scalando le divisioni 50k te li fai tarnquillamente, io come tutti del resto mi sono creato la mia squadra (argento) con 30-40k e non ho bisogno nemmeno di farmi quella oro.
ho fatto 15 vittorie consecutive e ho tirato su 25k tra promozioni e partite


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spendi 20 euro e compra 200k crediti e non hai piu questo problema ... e giochi alla grande


In realtà ho terminato la squadra senza spendere niente. Non ho preso Jovetic e Willian perché ancora troppo costosi.

Ecco la mia formazione attuale (4-3-3 con finto 9)
------------------------------Mignolet
Walker----------Vermaelen-----------Vertonghen/Agger---------Baines/Clichy
-------Dembelè/Wilshere----Sandro/Lucas Leiva-------Eriksen
-------Mirallas/Ben Arfa----Oscar/De Bruyne-------Assaidi/Sinclair

Osservazione: il gioco è penoso e credo che ben presto lo lascerò. Non si tratta di saper o no giocare, si tratta che non è possibile che la EA fornisca un prodotto che offline è inutilizzabile. Anzi ora è pure peggio, perché una volta solo a leggenda era ingiocabile. Ora invece i problemi si estendono anche al livello campione. Gli avversari si inseriscono da tutte le parti e, a meno di giocare in 3 non riesci a seguire i movimenti di tutti gli attaccanti. Per non parlare poi dei movimenti ridicoli dei compagni di squadra in fase offensiva. Ho provato a mettere difensiva dall'inizio e con meno compagni tra le palle in attacco gioco anche meglio. 
Abbiati: ma che ha? Sembra Alan Crocker, la groviera umana della New Team che aveva paura della palla.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che se ti compri i primi 50k come ho fatto io ti fai l'ossatura della squadra poi inizi a giocare e vincere e comprare gli altri ... lo fanno tutti e se aspetti di arrivare a 500k per comprare Robben stai fresco ..


In realtà il metodo delle compravendite funziona ancora. Cerco di prendere i soliti terzini o DC veloci della Premier o campionati più importanti. I giocatori oro rari, se li scarti, forniscono 600 crediti. Alcuni riesco a prenderli a 550... ieri ad esempio ho preso Gibbs con stile intesa infaticabile a 550, rivenduto poi a 1100. 

Robben a me non interessa prenderlo, giocatori dal 90 in su. Trovo molta più soddisfazione giocare con giocatori un po' più scarsini.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (4 Dicembre 2013)

io sto giocando con gli argento/bronzo e sono in 6 divisione


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Online non c'ho messo ancora mano... con la bronzo ero arrivato fino alla quinta senza retrocedere mai, parlo dell'offline. Poi ho iniziato a giocare con la squadra oro e sono in quarta attualmente.


----------



## BB7 (5 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Dicembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


>


Questo filmato fa riflettere.


----------



## juventino (5 Dicembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


>



Sono cose abbastanza risapute. FIFA ormai è veramente na schifezza.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sono cose abbastanza risapute. FIFA ormai è veramente na schifezza.


Ma che dici è il miglior gioco di calcio al mondo  . Questi sono i video che dovrebbero vedere riviste come PSM che gli danno 10.


----------



## juventino (6 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma che dici è il miglior gioco di calcio al mondo  . Questi sono i video che dovrebbero vedere riviste come PSM che gli danno 10.



Diciamo un po' tutte le testate. Sto gioco per me non meriterebbe manco l'8.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2013)

Beh scelta personale , a me piace tantissimo.. per il Bug ... chi gioca tutti i giorni ci ha messo 2 minuti a capirlo..ovviamente i veri amanti del gioco non lo usano.. i bimbiMinkia che poi sono quelli che segnano al 60esimo e si passano la palla per tutto il secondo tempo sono quelli che lo fanno e per quanto mi riguarda spero tutte le volte gli esploda in faccia la consolle. 

che divertimento c'è ? .. una volta che hai vinto ? ti sei divertito ? NO , ti sei passato la palla per metà partita ...e allora cosa giochi a fare ? ... per andare il giorno dopo dai tuoi compagni brufolosi a dire " ohhhh sono arrivato in divisione 1 ohhhhh " .. 

ma fatevi una vita e pensate alle cose importanti .


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Io per adesso gioco ad Esperto, ma faccio una fatica estrema a superare l'uomo 
Per me è molto ben fatto, anche perchè son sempre stato abituato ai PES per PC dove mettevo le risoluzioni bassissime per poter giocare quindi mi piace. Solo che cavolo, ti fa bestemmiare un sacco...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Dicembre 2013)

E' un gioco penoso offline e infatti la chiudo qui. Pur essendo un giocatore molto forte ed esperto devo dire che non mi diverto, almeno offline. Quando la EA ricomincerà a produrre giochi di calcio, avvisasse. Non è calcio un gioco in cui togliere la palla alla CPU è praticamente impossibile. E' snervante star lì ai limiti dell'area di rigore con la CPU che si passa la palla senza che l'utente possa fare nulla se non murare eventuali tiri. Realismo? Ma per carità... A me pare una versione beta più che un gioco definitivo, con l'aggravante che il testing viene demandato all'utente finale. Ma dove mai si è vista una cosa del genere? Fa schifo, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Dicembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Io per adesso gioco ad Esperto, ma faccio una fatica estrema a superare l'uomo
> Per me è molto ben fatto, anche perchè son sempre stato abituato ai PES per PC dove mettevo le risoluzioni bassissime per poter giocare quindi mi piace. Solo che cavolo, ti fa bestemmiare un sacco...


Esperto è l'ultimo livello giocabile... a campione te la giochi con nervosismo, a leggenda meglio che metti da parte la tua fede religiosa e ti prepari a bestemmiare in tutte le lingue conosciute e non.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Esperto è l'ultimo livello giocabile... a campione te la giochi con nervosismo, a leggenda meglio che metti da parte la tua fede religiosa e ti prepari a bestemmiare in tutte le lingue conosciute e non.




A saperlo prima ripiegavo su altri giochi per inaugurare la mia PS3..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Dicembre 2013)

Schiappe, col Cagliari ero in zona Europa League, a leggenda


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Schiappe, col Cagliari ero in zona Europa League, a leggenda


Ahah beh penso anche sia una questione di "fare esperienza" io ad esempio gioco solo una partita a sera per adesso :-D
Mi ci vorrà tempo per fare di meglio


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (12 Dicembre 2013)

a campione ci si gioca tranquillamente eh, ovvio bisogna essere bravini


----------



## Tobi (12 Dicembre 2013)

300 vittorie di fila. Sfidatemisu Ps3


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Dicembre 2013)

semifinale di ritorno col Barça a San Siro,fine primo tempo 66% di possesso palla a campione  ho goduto tantissimo.
Thiagone non ha fatto passare neanche una volta Messi,NEANCHE UNA VOLTA  Alla fine sarà 2-0 per me(Balo,Bakkali) contro il 2-1 dell'andata per loro e 56 % di possesso per me.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Si ma voi siete troppo bravi dai. Ma come fate cavolo a saltare l'uomo? Io provo con l'analogico destro a fare le finte ma non mi riesce quasi mai!


----------



## Hammer (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> 300 vittorie di fila. Sfidatemisu Ps3



O.O


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Dicembre 2013)

prima partita di Campionato Milan-Cagliari 1-1 a Dilettante

che dite sono forte?


----------



## juventino (19 Dicembre 2013)

UT è veramente una cosa indegna.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> UT è veramente una cosa indegna.



a me piace molto


----------



## Doctore (19 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> prima partita di Campionato Milan-Cagliari 1-1 a Dilettante
> 
> che dite sono forte?


in linea con i risultati del milan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> in linea con i risultati del milan


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ahah beh penso anche sia una questione di "fare esperienza" io ad esempio gioco solo una partita a sera per adesso :-D
> Mi ci vorrà tempo per fare di meglio


Leggenda è ingiocabile.


----------



## Albijol (19 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> prima partita di Campionato Milan-Cagliari 1-1 a Dilettante
> 
> che dite sono forte?



Beh no, il Milan vero col Cagliari ci ha vinto, con un dilettante in panchina


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si ma voi siete troppo bravi dai. Ma come fate cavolo a saltare l'uomo? Io provo con l'analogico destro a fare le finte ma non mi riesce quasi mai!


Doppio passo, veronica, Berbatov spin e il tacco di Ronaldo... io uso queste di finte. Altrimenti LT+RT in corsa.
Poi pian piano capirai quando usarle.

Ovviamente ti ci vuole tanta pratica per padroneggiarle.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Dicembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Beh no, il Milan vero col Cagliari ci ha vinto, con un dilettante in panchina



era la prima partita a Fifa, non ci giocavo da una vita
alla seconda partita sono migliorato, 4-0 alla Danimarca


----------



## Sheldon92 (26 Dicembre 2013)

Qualcuno gioca online su Pc? Sfidatemi sono TeoJohn92 su Origin


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque giocando a UT nelle stagioni offline in effetti la difficoltà è differente (è più facile)... se provate a giocare le amichevoli a leggenda è difficile... campione è addirittura peggio che leggenda nelle amichevoli XD

Evidentemente hanno fatto pochi test... ma questo era già assodato. 

Al momento offline sono in quarta divisione con 4 vittorie e un pareggio... credo riuscirò a passare in terza. Online ancora non c'ho messo mano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si ma voi siete troppo bravi dai. Ma come fate cavolo a saltare l'uomo? Io provo con l'analogico destro a fare le finte ma non mi riesce quasi mai!



io senza fare finte non riuscirei nemmeno a giocare


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io senza fare finte non riuscirei nemmeno a giocare



Eh eh, adesso comunque ad esperto riesco a vincere spesso. Come ho già detto, è solo questione di prenderci la mano. A Campione ho fatto una sola partita e la difficoltà è nettamente maggiore.


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2014)

Domandina, se prendo la ps4 e fifa 14 poi posso giocare online senza sottoscrivere abbonamenti a pagamento tipo la 360? 
Se si, forse settimana prox lo prendo.


----------



## milan1899 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Purtroppo con la ps4 per l online devi essere abbonato a ps plus ...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Le amichevoli sono taroccate quindi non fanno testo. Ieri ho provato a iniziare un torneo a difficoltà estrema e per il momento ho fatto due 1-0. La mia squadra titolare 4-3-3 con finto centravanti

----------------------------Cech
Walker--------Vermaelen-----------Vertonghen-----Baines
--------Santi Cazorla------Ramires--------Eriksen
--------Nani----------------Jovetic----------Willian

Tra i sostituti abbiamo: Mignolet, Agger, Koscielny, Johnson, Clichy, Dembelè, Wilshere, Sandro, Lucas Leiva, Oscar, Assaidi e Ben Arfa.
Willian è una bestia, come pure Eriksen e Santi Cazorla. Eriksen come overall ha 82, ma ha un controllo palla eccellente e un gran tiro. Santi Cazorla lo hanno fatto davvero forte: 4 stelle abilità, 5 stelle piede debole, calcia indifferentemente di destro e sinistro.
Anche Jovetic è davvero fortissimo: difficile da buttare giù, ottima tecnica e ottimi passaggi (ho applicato lo stile intesa catalizzatore). 
Online ancora non ho iniziato, al momento mi trovo in terza divisione offline e rafforzo ancora il mio team (ho intenzione di prendere Suarez, Hazard, Kompany e Tourè e poi sarà perfetta... il problema sono i crediti).


----------



## iceman. (8 Gennaio 2014)

Ma voi state giocando sulla ps3?
Io ho giocato sulla 4 e non sembra malvagio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Io gioco su XBOX One


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2014)

Su One è una bbbbbomba.


----------



## iceman. (8 Gennaio 2014)

> Purtroppo con la ps4 per l online devi essere abbonato a ps plus ...[\QUOTE]
> 
> Come si fa quanto verrebbe a costare?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Io ho creato un torneo stile Mondiale mettendo quante più squadre che realmente partecipano alla competizione. Ma quando gioco la prima gara il match si blocca sulla schermata delle formazioni  Ho provato due volte, e ho dovuto riavviare la PS3 perchè si blocca tutto. Non ho più provato per paura di far danni... Boh.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> > Purtroppo con la ps4 per l online devi essere abbonato a ps plus ...[\QUOTE]
> >
> > Come si fa quanto verrebbe a costare?
> 
> ...


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2014)

Ok , cosa dovrei fare esattamente? Posso farlo anche a gamestop?


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ok , cosa dovrei fare esattamente? Posso farlo anche a gamestop?


Dalla PS4 non è possibile?


----------



## milan1899 (11 Gennaio 2014)

Allora o lo paghi dallo store della playstation tramite carta di credito, altrimenti ti prendi una prepagata da gamestop o dove vuoi...puoi fare anche per un solo mese, ma naturalmente 1 anno costa di meno....in proporzione s intende.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Gennaio 2014)

Sono arrivato in prima divisione offline... è oggettivamente parecchio difficile a questo punto. 4 partite finora: 2 vittorie e 2 sconfitte.

Il campionato consiste di 8 partite a difficoltà estrema e 2 partite a difficoltà leggenda... i team contro cui ci si cimenta sono tutti squadroni a 5 stelle. Vincere il campionato è parecchio complicato visto che occorrono 10 vittorie su 10 gare... follia.

Comunque la cosa più difficile del gioco è la fase difensiva. La CPU si butta in tutti gli spazi in contropiede e fa male anche giocando con mentalità difensiva. La difficoltà comunque è alta, ma in effetti non lo trovo impossibile come quando faccio le amichevoli... io gioco senza aver toccato le slide e mi trovo bene... certo i bestemmioni te li fa tirare lo stesso...


----------



## alexrossonero (11 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sono arrivato in prima divisione offline... è oggettivamente parecchio difficile a questo punto. 4 partite finora: 2 vittorie e 2 sconfitte.
> 
> Il campionato consiste di 8 partite a *difficoltà estrema* e 2 partite a difficoltà leggenda... i team contro cui ci si cimenta sono tutti squadroni a 5 stelle. Vincere il campionato è parecchio complicato visto che occorrono 10 vittorie su 10 gare... follia.



E' una nuova difficoltà? Dopo 'leggenda' ce n'è un'altra?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Gennaio 2014)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> E' una nuova difficoltà? Dopo 'leggenda' ce n'è un'altra?


Se giochi a Ultimate Team oltre leggenda c'è anche la difficoltà estrema, che per l'appunto è superiore a leggenda. 

Non fasciarti la testa però... non c'è grossa differenza a mio avviso e certe partite a leggenda sono pure peggio.

Poi dipende anche dalla divisione in cui giochi. Ad esempio in seconda divisione ho battuto il Liverpool 4-1 dominando a difficoltà estrema. Nella prima divisione invece le ho prese dal Barcellona a leggenda, non mi hanno fatto vedere boccia per 90 minuti.


----------



## alexrossonero (11 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se giochi a Ultimate Team



Ah ok, mancanza mia: non ho mai giocato ad Ultimate team!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Gennaio 2014)

Maronne quanto mi piace usare Honda!


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2014)

L'ho comprato, solo che non ho la ps4, l'ho ordinata perché erano finite, arriva settimana prossima, speriamo sia bello.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimate Team è pazzesco!! Non gioco più ad altro da quando ho iniziato 
Veramente bello e ben fatto, almeno per ora la cosa più bella di Fifa. Deluso invece dalla carriera molto pallosa..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Concordo... ho l'impressione che il gioco sia stato concepito molto per Ultimate Team... anche se la prima divisione offline è veramente dura... togliere palla alla cpu è un'impresa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Concordo... ho l'impressione che il gioco sia stato concepito molto per Ultimate Team... anche se la prima divisione offline è veramente dura... togliere palla alla cpu è un'impresa.



La EA guadagna una barca di soldi con Ultimate Team,ormai è da un paio di anni che è la modalità su cui si concentrano di più.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La EA guadagna una barca di soldi con Ultimate Team,ormai è da un paio di anni che è la modalità su cui si concentrano di più.


L'ho visto... ho notato pure che è molto più difficile fare compravendita rispetto al passato e ti obbligano ad acquistare crediti (cosa che non farò mai).

Io mi sono concentrato sulla Premier League dove, essendoci molti giocatori forti, è possibile costruire una squadra decente senza svenarsi con i crediti. Ad esempio puoi prendere Nani o Jovetic con 10000 crediti. Se vai su Reus devi spendere 50000, mentre per Ribery molto di più. Per queste ragioni Bundesliga e Ligue 1 sono troppo costose.
La serie A la trovo molto scarsa, la lega russa invece ha una difesa penosa. Creare una squadra di Premier League mi pare quasi una scelta obbligata visti i prezzi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Io ho appena iniziato ma vorrei sapere perché ti costringono a comprare crediti?? Per adesso ho preso De Sciglio :-D


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La EA guadagna una barca di soldi con Ultimate Team,ormai è da un paio di anni che è la modalità su cui si concentrano di più.


Nel 13 l'UT faceva pena. Troppe disconnessioni a fine gara che ti facevano perdere e bestemmiare tutti i santi sul calendario. Con il 14 è la stessa cosa?


----------



## alexrossonero (15 Gennaio 2014)

Ho l'impressione che alla EA stiano facendo un po' i furbi. Il gioco, tutto sommato, è sempre un bel gioco, soprattutto per la qualità del lavoro degli anni passati, ma stanno a mio parere facendo il minimo indispensabile e sempre meno per accontentare i giocatori, specialmente quelli che prediligono l'offline. Quando si inizia a cercare il modo di guadagnare il più possibile col minor sforzo (vedi appunto UT, con cui forse forse guadagnano più che non con le vendite del gioco stesso), è il momento in cui un prodotto inizia ad avere un declino. Spero anche che PES si possa riprendere con la nuova generazione, altrimenti gli anni senza l'acquisto di un simulatore calcistico aumenteranno.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Nel 13 l'UT faceva pena. Troppe disconnessioni a fine gara che ti facevano perdere e bestemmiare tutti i santi sul calendario. Con il 14 è la stessa cosa?


A me per adesso va bene tranne che qualche volta quando cerco giocatori da comprare mi da problemi del server ma basta riprovare e va bene.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Gennaio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Io ho appena iniziato ma vorrei sapere perché ti costringono a comprare crediti?? Per adesso ho preso De Sciglio :-D


Perché fare crediti con le compravendite è molto più complicato che in passato. Non so spiegarmi il motivo, ma ti faccio un esempio. Una ventina di giorni fa ho provato a fare compravendita con Gibbs, un terzino che in teoria dovrebbe essere facile da piazzare: veloce, buon dribbling, buona difesa. Lo comprai intorno ai 1000 crediti... ne presi 5 o 6... rivenduti tutti a 1700 nel giro di un'ora. Ho pensato: "Cavolo, finalmente ho trovato un giocatore con cui fare compravendita"... così ne ho comprati altri 4 o 5 allo stesso prezzo. Ma mi sono rimasti sul groppone per 15 giorni, per poi rivenderli a 1200 l'uno. E questo discorso si può ripetere anche per molti altri giocatori. Ho provato con Alba, con Sturridge e con altri, ma non si riesce ad aumentare i crediti velocemente e il gioco delle compravendite non vale la candela perché si impiega molto tempo... ho una squadra decente sì... ma i giocatori da 86 in su me li sogno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Gennaio 2014)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Ho l'impressione che alla EA stiano facendo un po' i furbi. Il gioco, tutto sommato, è sempre un bel gioco, soprattutto per la qualità del lavoro degli anni passati, ma stanno a mio parere facendo il minimo indispensabile e sempre meno per accontentare i giocatori, specialmente quelli che prediligono l'offline. Quando si inizia a cercare il modo di guadagnare il più possibile col minor sforzo (vedi appunto UT, con cui forse forse guadagnano più che non con le vendite del gioco stesso), è il momento in cui un prodotto inizia ad avere un declino. Spero anche che PES si possa riprendere con la nuova generazione, altrimenti gli anni senza l'acquisto di un simulatore calcistico aumenteranno.


Concordo. E' un gioco che spinge a giocare online... e a spendere soldi per acquistare crediti, cosa che io trovo francamente folle. Già si paga il gioco, si paga per avere una connessione, si paga la Microsoft per giocare online. Quanto ti deve costare giocare a un gioco di calcio?


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Nel 13 l'UT faceva pena. Troppe disconnessioni a fine gara che ti facevano perdere e bestemmiare tutti i santi sul calendario. Con il 14 è la stessa cosa?



Non l'ho preso il 14


----------



## iceman. (15 Gennaio 2014)

Mi dite come cavolo faccio ad iniziare un torneo offline (serie a, premier,etc)? Mi da solo amichevoli e carriera, e se guardo anche gli altri pallini bianchi non mi dice niente...non si possono fare?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mi dite come cavolo faccio ad iniziare un torneo offline (serie a, premier,etc)? Mi da solo amichevoli e carriera, e se guardo anche gli altri pallini bianchi non mi dice niente...non si possono fare?



Si si possono fare. Devi andare su altro, e poi su Torneo se non mi sbaglio. Anche io all'inizio pensavo non si potessero fare


----------



## iceman. (15 Gennaio 2014)

Ma dove sta altro? Non lo trovo, io ho la ps4


----------



## iceman. (15 Gennaio 2014)

Sto uscendo pazzo..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma dove sta altro? Non lo trovo, io ho la ps4


Io per la PS3, ma non penso cambi qualcosa. Ho provato a cercare su internet una foto del menu ma non lo trovo...

Nella schermata "Gioca" che sarebbe la seconda devi andare in basso a destra, c'è un piccolo quadrato con scritto "altro" o "più" non ricordo. Li compare anche la modalità torneo.


----------



## iceman. (16 Gennaio 2014)

A quanto pare per la next gen non c'è questa possibilità.

Ma per giocare a UT che devo fare?


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ma come scassarola si gioca? Anche se ho 3,4 metri di vantaggio mi recuperano sempre, non riesco a costruire azioni decenti, tutte fatte di fretta o casuali, sembro il Milan di Allegri, questo con leggenda, con campione cambia qualcosa?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Scusate ma su UT come funziona per i contratti? Ho alcuni giocatori che hanno ancora a disposizione tipo 30 e passa partite mentre altri sono già a zero! Comprando con i crediti i pacchetti contratti, li applico solo al singolo giocatore o a tutti?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (17 Gennaio 2014)

al singolo, prima comprati gli allenatori con %contratto, così da arrivare a 50% di bonus contratti e poi quando applichi la carta su un giocatore ti da il 50% di contratti in piu


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Gennaio 2014)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> al singolo, prima comprati gli allenatori con %contratto, così da arrivare a 50% di bonus contratti e poi quando applichi la carta su un giocatore ti da il 50% di contratti in piu



Ok, ma devo usare tipo 200 crediti o più per dare contratti ad un solo giocatore?!?!? Mah questa non mi piace molto. Vabbe.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Gennaio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma devo usare tipo 200 crediti o più per dare contratti ad un solo giocatore?!?!? Mah questa non mi piace molto. Vabbe.


Su XBOX se sei veloce prendi a 250 crediti i contratti oro rari. Però spesso ne servono 300 di crediti.

All'inizio, per fare crediti più velocemente ti consiglio di usare un giocatore fino a quando non gli scade il contratto, venderlo e comprarne un altro allo stesso prezzo, ma con molti contratti. Così eviterai di svenarti per i contratti.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Su XBOX se sei veloce prendi a 250 crediti i contratti oro rari. Però spesso ne servono 300 di crediti.
> 
> All'inizio, per fare crediti più velocemente ti consiglio di usare un giocatore fino a quando non gli scade il contratto, venderlo e comprarne un altro allo stesso prezzo, ma con molti contratti. Così eviterai di svenarti per i contratti.


Grazie


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2014)

ragazzi ma possibile che apro i pacchetti da 50 100 k e non ci trovo una beata mazza ?? mi viene un nervoso .


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ragazzi ma possibile che apro i pacchetti da 50 100 k e non ci trovo una beata mazza ?? mi viene un nervoso .


Ma non perdere tempo con i pacchetti... non conviene comprarli. Risparmia i crediti per i giocatori forti. Io finora non ho comprato manco un pacchetto, quelli che ho aperto li ho vinti con tornei e stagioni... di positivo c'è che in prima divisione ti danno 7000 crediti solo centrando la salvezza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma non perdere tempo con i pacchetti... non conviene comprarli. Risparmia i crediti per i giocatori forti. Io finora non ho comprato manco un pacchetto, quelli che ho aperto li ho vinti con tornei e stagioni... di positivo c'è che in prima divisione ti danno 7000 crediti solo centrando la salvezza.



stavo pensando questa cosa.. fino ad oggi ho sempre giocato con l'intesa a 100 finché ho iniziato a vedere la gente con esempio team italia + a centrocampo un giocatore tedesco... e mi chiedevo.. ma possibile che cmq giochino bene ? .... effettivamente ho fatto la prova con un terzino spagnolo al posto del cesso di constant.. le prime partite avendo 0/3 di affinità sbaglia i passaggi ecc ecc poi dopo un po' la cosa è andata migliorando... 

a questo punto piano piano metto nella formazione giocatori che non c'entrano nulla con l'affinità iniziale..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> stavo pensando questa cosa.. fino ad oggi ho sempre giocato con l'intesa a 100 finché ho iniziato a vedere la gente con esempio team italia + a centrocampo un giocatore tedesco... e mi chiedevo.. ma possibile che cmq giochino bene ? .... effettivamente ho fatto la prova con un terzino spagnolo al posto del cesso di constant.. le prime partite avendo 0/3 di affinità sbaglia i passaggi ecc ecc poi dopo un po' la cosa è andata migliorando...
> 
> a questo punto piano piano metto nella formazione giocatori che non c'entrano nulla con l'affinità iniziale..


Se c'è un giocatore che fa la differenza, allora ha senso metterlo anche se non ha la massima intesa con i compagni. Con i giocatori della serie A è difficile fare una squadra decente. I terzini fanno pena... quindi sei quasi obbligato a giocare con la difesa a 3. Io ho preferito puntare sulla Premier League, dove i giocatori forti (essendocene molti...) costano meno. Esempio: il migliore trequartista della Premier in quanto a overall è David Silva, che costa sui 100000 crediti. Però per 45000 puoi prendere Ozil, per 38000 Mata, per 12000 Nasri o Cazorla. Tra gli esterni sinistri offensivi il migliore è Hazard che costa più di 100000 crediti, ma per 20000 prendi Willian che è un mostro comunque. Tra gli attaccanti i migliori sono Aguero e Van Persie che costano moltissimo (il primo credo sopra i 200000 crediti, il secondo sui 100000), ma per 50000 puoi prendere Suarez, per 30000 Eto'o... per questo ho preferito la Premier. 

Se inizi a mettere giocatori con scarsa affinità in teoria potresti aver difficoltà nel possesso palla.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Non sapevo l'affinità fosse cosi importante. Io ho quasi tutti giocatori della Serie A e ho intesa tipo a 70...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Gennaio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Non sapevo l'affinità fosse cosi importante. Io ho quasi tutti giocatori della Serie A e ho intesa tipo a 70...


L'intesa è la cosa più importante. Non solo perché i giocatori si muovono in modo più armonico, ma anche per il discorso degli stili intesa. 

Devi portarla a 100. La cosa che non so è se con intesa a 100 il comportamento della squadra cambia a seconda che si abbiano linee di collegamento trai giocatori verdi o gialle.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'intesa è la cosa più importante. Non solo perché i giocatori si muovono in modo più armonico, ma anche per il discorso degli stili intesa.
> 
> Devi portarla a 100. La cosa che non so è se con intesa a 100 il comportamento della squadra cambia a seconda che si abbiano linee di collegamento trai giocatori verdi o gialle.



Credo che una linea verde comporti un passaggio più preciso e più reattività negli uno-due con L1, credo eh...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Credo che una linea verde comporti un passaggio più preciso e più reattività negli uno-due con L1, credo eh...


Può essere, ma io sapevo che contava il livello di intesa di squadra. Ottenere tutte linee verdi non è proprio semplice...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Può essere, ma io sapevo che contava il livello di intesa di squadra. Ottenere tutte linee verdi non è proprio semplice...



Io con la Serie A ne avrò la metà, forse anche meno se subentrano le riserve.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2014)

io con la serie a avevo tutto verde e tutto a 100 ma quando giochi contro la germania A oppure inghilterra A ti ammazzano


----------



## iceman. (21 Gennaio 2014)

Mi fanno sempre gol, sempre, ma poi cribbio solo io prendo pali e traverse ?
Altra cosa, in zona difensiva come devo comportarmi , ad es. per il raddoppio di marcatura cosa dovrei premere? Vedo quasi sempre che il mio uomo anche con 10 metri di vantaggio viene rimontato in un nano secondo dall'avversario, è frustrante


----------



## Hammer (22 Gennaio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Non sapevo l'affinità fosse cosi importante. Io ho quasi tutti giocatori della Serie A e ho intesa tipo a 70...



Confermo, è molto importante. È una sorta di handicap non avere l'intesa molto alta (>90)

Non hai bisogno di avere tutte linee verdi comunque; i giocatori messi nel ruolo naturale compensano molto


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mi fanno sempre gol, sempre, ma poi cribbio solo io prendo pali e traverse ?
> Altra cosa, in zona difensiva come devo comportarmi , ad es. per il raddoppio di marcatura cosa dovrei premere? Vedo quasi sempre che il mio uomo anche con 10 metri di vantaggio viene rimontato in un nano secondo dall'avversario, è frustrante



devi fare te il movimento con il giocatore .. io cerco sempre di avvicinarmi senza intervenire.. poi ho imparato ad " andare contro " l'avversario senza fare fallo... io uso tantissimo lo strattonare ..


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2014)

Come si fa lo strattonare?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Come si fa lo strattonare?


Vai da dietro come se lo dovessi inchiappettare e pigi la A a ripetizione sperando che l'arbitro non ti ammonisca


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vai da dietro come se lo dovessi inchiappettare e pigi la A a ripetizione sperando che l'arbitro non ti ammonisca



Fai tipo 3 o 4 volte ..... Così non cade ma lo rallenti ... Ovvio che se hai stam e strattoni Giovinco cade ancora prima di schiacciare A


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fai tipo 3 o 4 volte ..... Così non cade ma lo rallenti ... Ovvio che se hai stam e strattoni Giovinco cade ancora prima di schiacciare A


Oltre che da dietro per strattonare, la A è utile anche se sei di fianco all'avversario... in genere la palla la togli. Affrontando l'avversario frontalmente invece la A non è efficace per niente. 

Frontalmente conviene non premere niente...


----------



## iceman. (28 Gennaio 2014)

OK, qualche cosa in più riesco a fare ma per quanto riguarda i colpi di testa? Mi anticipano sempre anche quando devo difendere..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> OK, qualche cosa in più riesco a fare ma per quanto riguarda i colpi di testa? Mi anticipano sempre anche quando devo difendere..


I colpi di testa sono una sciagura. Quando l'esterno sta per crossare devi cercare di marcare il possibile destinatario del cross. Sui cross la cpu è letale, i cross vanno sempre sulla testa dell'attaccante mentre tu bestemmi perché quando attacchi te non è così. 

Film già visti, bestemmie già sentite, non è una novità. E' la EA.


----------



## Rui Costa (28 Gennaio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> I colpi di testa sono una sciagura. Quando l'esterno sta per crossare devi cercare di marcare il possibile destinatario del cross. Sui cross la cpu è letale, i cross vanno sempre sulla testa dell'attaccante mentre tu bestemmi perché quando attacchi te non è così.
> 
> Film già visti, bestemmie già sentite, non è una novità. E' la EA.



Concordo, ma l'unica cosa che si può fare è tener premuto quanto più possibile il tasto quadrato oppure x se si ha la XBOX, invece che premerlo a colpo secco. Tenendo premuto si carica l'indicatore come quando lo carichi nel tiro. In tal modo l'elevazione dovrebbe essere maggiore, così come dovrebbe essere più potente e decisivo il colpo di testa. Attenzione, però, perché molto spesso si potrebbe esagerare e buttarla fuori a causa di troppa potenza.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma l'unica cosa che si può fare è tener premuto quanto più possibile il tasto quadrato oppure x se si ha la XBOX, invece che premerlo a colpo secco. Tenendo premuto si carica l'indicatore come quando lo carichi nel tiro. In tal modo l'elevazione dovrebbe essere maggiore, così come dovrebbe essere più potente e decisivo il colpo di testa. Attenzione, però, perché molto spesso si potrebbe esagerare e buttarla fuori a causa di troppa potenza.


Io faccio così, ma ci sono momenti in cui contro la CPU non ti puoi difendere in alcun modo. In prima divisione offline giocare col Chelsea è qualcosa di abominevole, c'ho giocato 10 volte in trasferta e son riuscito a vincere solo una volta, soffrendo fino all'ultimo. 

Devo provare a schierare una squadra con tutte linee verdi di intesa, così da capire se le cose migliorano. I miei compagni spesso si nascondono e non riesco a scaricare palla...


----------



## iceman. (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ma poi quanto è fastidioso il fatto che i difensori si scansano "quasi" automaticamente nel mentre che l'avversario arriva da solo in porta?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Aggiornano loro il calciomercato vero? Di solito quanto ci mettono?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Continuo a pensare che questo gioco sia fatto male per ciò che riguarda l'aspetto difensivo. L'aspetto tattico deve essere collegato anche a una maggiore intelligenza artificiale del singolo giocatore. Mi spiego meglio: se da un lato è giusto che ci si concentri sull'intercettazione dei passaggi e quindi bisogna essere pazienti, dall'altro i compagni di squadra dovranno in qualche modo tentare di rubare la palla al portatore, non limitandosi a guardare inermi l'avversario che avanza palla al piede. Vogliamo la simulazione? Che simulazione reale è un gioco di calcio in cui i compagni di squadra non intervengono mai?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Hanno fatto un primo aggiornamento dei trasferimenti ma ad occhio mancano quelli dell'ultima giornata tipo Hernanes o Osvaldo.


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ho iniziato una carriera con la Roma, ho venduto diversi cessi e mi son preso Koscielny (10.000.000), Krasic (4.000.000) Torres (15.000.000) e Pastore (10.000.000)
Premesso che sto Pastore è un bel cesso, dopo 10 partite vinte 5 pareggiate 4 e perse 1, la squadra gira bene, ho capito che devo fare diversi passaggi prima che si crei qualche spazio per gli inserimenti degli esterni offensivi, Strootman e Benatia sono fortissimi anche se hanno 80, devo liberarmi di Balzaretti e De Sanctis che mi fanno bestemmiare quasi sempre.


----------



## Tobi (3 Febbraio 2014)

Chi mi sfida? Imbattuto da 50 partite.ps3


----------



## Doctore (23 Febbraio 2014)

qualcuno ha idee dover poter scaricare cori delle varie squadre aggiornate?
Ho fatto ricerca su google ma non ho trovato nulla ...poca roba solo i cori del chealsea e del man utd


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Febbraio 2014)

Modalità Carriera una palla assurda. Mi ritrovo a giocare due partite con un solo giorno di pausa 

Cioè non per dire, giocando su FM ti sembra quasi di essere allenatore sul serio. Qui si vede che è finto, anche se alla fine son finti tutti e due...


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Marzo 2014)

ho rifatto la squadra di UT .... ho venduto tutta la rosa italiana che non vale una mazza e ho rifatto tutta la rosa Tedesca ...molto piu forte e completa .... poi il centrocampo con schweinsteiger da 88 fa paura .


----------



## Hammer (17 Marzo 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ho rifatto la squadra di UT .... ho venduto tutta la rosa italiana che non vale una mazza e ho rifatto tutta la rosa Tedesca ...molto piu forte e completa .... poi il centrocampo con schweinsteiger da 88 fa paura .



Lollo quanto viene a costare più o meno la rosa tedesca?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (18 Marzo 2014)

raga io vendo crediti, mi ha stufato il gioco... se a qualcuno interessano ho 800k, forse se vendo tutti i giocatori che ho arrivo anche al milione


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Marzo 2014)

Io ho una squadra del campionato inglese, per chi fosse interessato vendo tutto.

Il modulo di riferimento è il 4-3-3 con falso nove.

Ho in squadra tra gli altri: Cech, Baines, A.Cole, Walker, Clichy, Kompany, David Luiz, Ramires, Eriksen, Dembelè, Nasri, Santi Cazorla, Mata, Oscar, Jovetic, Willian, Nani, Jesus Navas, Eto'o, Sturridge, Remy, De Bruyne.

Formazione tipo:
--------------------------Cech
Walker-------Kompany--------Luiz----Baines
------------------------Ramires-------------
---------------Eriksen---------Santi Cazorla
------Jesus Navas-----Jovetic---Willian

Mezzali e attaccanti hanno tutti minimo 4 stelle, visto che mi piace usare trick vari...


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2014)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> raga io vendo crediti, mi ha stufato il gioco... se a qualcuno interessano ho 800k, forse se vendo tutti i giocatori che ho arrivo anche al milione



20 € ti ricarico la postepay... che rosa avevi [MENTION=238]Il Giovine 77[/MENTION]


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Lollo quanto viene a costare più o meno la rosa tedesca?



Avrò speso si e no 200/250 mila... non lo so bene perchè mentre la facevo vendevo anche i giocatori italiani.. cmq piu o meno la cifra è quiella


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Marzo 2014)

come si fa a comprare crediti?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2014)

Qualsiasi sito di fifa coins ... 300 mila a 30 euro .. Più sali più il rapporto si abbassa ... Tipo 1 milione a 65€


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Marzo 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> come si fa a comprare crediti?


Fai compravendita.... se vuoi qualche giocatore mio te lo regalo. Non ci faccio una mazza, ho la testa completamente altrove e Fifa è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (20 Marzo 2014)

altrochè 65 euro, un milione lo vendono a 95 sterline


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Fai compravendita.... se vuoi qualche giocatore mio te lo regalo. Non ci faccio una mazza, ho la testa completamente altrove e Fifa è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri.



Io , se hai qualcosa di tedesco lo prendo volentieri .


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Marzo 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io , se hai qualcosa di tedesco lo prendo volentieri .


Ho solo giocatori del campionato inglese, nessun tedesco di nazionalità tedesca. Il campionato tedesco non l'ho fatto perché i giocatori forti costano un botto... Willian che è la migliore ala sinistra dopo Hazard nel campionato inglese costa 20000 crediti... Reus il doppio almeno ad esempio.


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2014)

Sapete se 100 milioni per Lewandowsky sono da accettare o no? Mi piace un casino, ma non so se è possibile far alzare ancora il prezzo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2014)

Parli di fut ?


----------



## iceman. (22 Luglio 2014)

Ma tipo online non è possibile scegliere squadre normali? tipo un utente sceglie milan e l'altro juve o quello che vuole? solo con ut si può giocare? Comunque qual è l'allenatore migliore che ti può uscire?


----------



## Liuke (22 Luglio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma tipo online non è possibile scegliere squadre normali? tipo un utente sceglie milan e l'altro juve o quello che vuole? solo con ut si può giocare? Comunque qual è l'allenatore migliore che ti può uscire?


Si certo basta scegliere la modalita' stagioninonline. Scegli squadre normali e vincendo sali di divisione e incontri gente sempre piu forte.
Per l'allenatore di fut uno vale l'altro. Puoi stare anche senza


----------

